# Hakko Ryu Videos???



## SulsaPR (Nov 10, 2005)

*Where I can find Hakko Ryu DVD or VHS???:idunno: *


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 11, 2005)

SulsaPR said:
			
		

> *Where I can find Hakko Ryu DVD or VHS???:idunno: *


 
My teacher has one by Dennis Palumbo, maybe if you contact him he can give you the name of the publisher of the video. You can PM me if interested.

Or maybe you can do it another way, so type into google.com the name "Dennis Palumbo" and maybe you can get a link to his email address and you can order from him.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 17, 2005)

SulsaPR said:
			
		

> *Where I can find Hakko Ryu DVD or VHS???:idunno: *


My Sensei is planning on burning a Hakkoryu DVD. Contact him for information
wrcma@yahoo.com  or 1-509-632-8765


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 17, 2005)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> My Sensei is planning on burning a Hakkoryu DVD. Contact him for information
> wrcma@yahoo.com or 1-509-632-8765


 
Who is your Hakko Ryu Sensei?


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 18, 2005)

I do not have a hakko- ryu sensei but he has information and training in it and he teaches Takeshin Aiki- Ju-Jutsu and I believe Takeshin is derived from Hakko- ryu but any ways my sensei's name is Corey Minatani and you should contact him if you want more info.
Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you for providing that information


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 19, 2005)

SulsaPR said:
			
		

> *Where I can find Hakko Ryu DVD or VHS???:idunno: *


 
Or you can go to www.dentokanhombu.com and see the WAZA page, Mr. Hobbs has many clips of his Hakko demonstrations there. He has the full DVD too, if you email him maybe he will be glad to give you one.


----------

